# 75g Mbuna setup



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Just wanted to share my setup with everyone and see what the experts thought of my tank.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

You should post a video on youtube and link it, that looks like a very active tank.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

It is a fairly active tank, I'll get a video of it later today.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

MJCanAm said:


> Just wanted to share my setup with everyone and see what the experts thought of my tank.


Here's a video of the tank;


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

MJCanAm said:


> MJCanAm said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to share my setup with everyone and see what the experts thought of my tank.
> ...


That's great!, I wish my fish were out and about like that. They are still young so I'm hoping they'll get that way. Very nice tank.


----------



## NewkeeperRico (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

It's pretty.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks all! I was wondering if you guys thought I had enough caves/rocks for Mbuna?


----------



## freshwaterhobby (Jul 14, 2018)

Great tank! 
I'm no expert, but if you have the ability to make more hiding places, I'd do it. 
My Mbunas are as active as yours, but they all have their own space when they want to hide. 
I think it comes down to this: 
Your tank is beautiful and clear with evenly spaced decor, and you can see your fish all over the place. (That's cool because Mbunas are pretty, and fun to watch.)
However, if you want your tank a bit more like their natural environment, you may have to give up your tidiness for a more cluttered, crevice-filled mess


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Adding to that, the fish like tighter spaces.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Here's an update 7 months later with approximately 400lbs of river rock. Fish seem to enjoy it much more and are more actively breeding.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

That looks awesome. Good work on the hardscape.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great!!! What if you have to net a fish?


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Looks great!!! What if you have to net a fish?


That will be a horrible day when that time comes.... Hopefully I can get a quick strike while feeding.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

Do you have any suggestions/things I should change in the setup to make netting fish easier?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It would be a big change and probably less attractive. I make 3 piles so that I can insert a divider between 2 of the piles. I then shoo the fish to the divided pile and remove the rocks in that section.

I never let the rocks touch the glass or sides and keep one Python-width of substrate between rocks and glass for ease of weekly vacuuming.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

That's a good idea. Is that in all your tanks or just the 125g?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All. With so many tanks maintenance gets done more often if it's easy.


----------



## MJCanAm (Jan 1, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> It would be a big change and probably less attractive. I make 3 piles so that I can insert a divider between 2 of the piles. I then shoo the fish to the divided pile and remove the rocks in that section.
> 
> I never let the rocks touch the glass or sides and keep one Python-width of substrate between rocks and glass for ease of weekly vacuuming.


2 weeks later I'm starting to wonder if this setup is sustainable. While I like the look, I think nitrates are going to be a problem as I can't really vacuum much sand and poop is starting to build up in certain crevices (unless I were to take the rocks out almost weekly to do a deep clean with the python). Do you think your 3 pile method in a 75 gallon will leave me with enough caves for the fish to still feel comfortable or does that only work in longer tanks? Or do you have tips to make this work and keep nitrates at a appropriate level as I am enjoying this design and the fish seem to as well. (I currently have 2 canisters with a combined 790gph).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

3 piles will work fine. But before going to such a drastic change...try a turkey baster to blast debris out of the rocks. Also run the python on "fill" to get a bigger blast to stir things up and then vacuum...then refill.


----------



## Gunzen (Nov 27, 2018)

MJCanAm said:


> Do you have any suggestions/things I should change in the setup to make netting fish easier?


You have thirty fish in about 30 35 gallons of water? How can you possibly maintain water quality? They have no place to swim?

This site is weird, I had 6 tiny fish (about an inch inch each) in a 20 gallon tank an the tank police got me. That tank looks so crowded? Take that rock out, or most of it. 30 fish?

Look at my tank. I got busted? Heh.

What gives?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Gunzen, the OP has a 75G tank not a 30/35G tank. I think it still has too many fish especially when they reach maturity.

OP, I do love the look of the rocks but agree it will be a nightmare to flush out any debris and catching fish will be a nightmare.


----------

